# Rising canter



## sloulou (2 January 2007)

Just interested on this one....

as I've been waiting around for my lessons i've recently watched an instructor (not mine) teach various pupils rising canter - doesn't seem to be for a specific rider/horse combination - she just does it as part of her standard riding lesson routine (would be nice to see some variety!).  

Anyway - having never been taught this by any of my instructors in the last 25 years and having never seen anyone teach it before - I wondered if any of you have been taught this/ teach it and know what the point of teaching it might be?

Just wondering really....


----------



## piebaldsparkle (2 January 2007)

Whats rising canter? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Do you mean like rising trot, or canter in a forward seat?

If you mean in a forward seat, then may be building up to jumping or may be getting the riders weight off the horses back, as can be useful for encouraging the horses to be more forward, especially if horse has a weak back.  I personnally never sit for canter, unless I'm doing a dressage test (probably a very bad habit - Opps!!).


----------



## Rambo (2 January 2007)

Yes, i've been 'taught' rising canter.....not that it requires a great deal of teaching lol!

Don't know the exact point of it...if indeed there is one...but it certainly helps to teach balance and a lighter seat


----------



## sloulou (2 January 2007)

It's not a forward seat - she says 'forwards to rising canter' and they all do this kind of rising trot to canter - like a slow rising trot (looks most strange)...  

I have to be honest and say that if someone had said to me - forwards to rising canter - I would have had no idea what they meant!

I'm bad about sitting to canter as well - especially out on hacks!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (2 January 2007)

Weird!!?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Must be quite amusing to watch.


----------



## RachelB (2 January 2007)

Loads of SJers do it, I have no idea what would be the benefit though? I suppose rising trot is beneficial as the weight is off the horse's back when he puts his inside hindleg underneath him, but in rising canter, don't you rise for a whole stride and then sit for a whole one?


----------



## sloulou (2 January 2007)

I am finding it quite funny to watch!

As for how they do it - they do seem to sit for a stride then rise for a stride - not totally sure though....


----------



## Rambo (2 January 2007)

Yes, it is rise for a stride, then sit for a stride.

As I said, I have no idea why, but it does help with the balance, and I guess must also help strengthen the thighs


----------



## the watcher (2 January 2007)

I assume there is a point to it, as so many polo players do it! I do it because my back is not flexible enough to sit to a canter, but I do not want to spend my whole time hovering in a forward seat


----------



## KatB (2 January 2007)

It can help regulate the rhythm, and can act as a "half halt" as far as I understand it. Thats why Polo players do it alot too, to regulate the speed and bring the canter back.


----------



## jemima (2 January 2007)

It can relieve pressure on the horse's back and allow a freer movement without the temptation to the horse of "running on". It is also a help to riders who are tense through the hip and knee as it prevents them stiffening - thus it disguises their stiffness and avoids them thudding on to the horse's back at each stride.


----------



## GTs (2 January 2007)

Yes it regulates rythem (why Showjumpers and X-C folks use it), but is also less draining for the horse - polo players do it mostly for the later.


----------



## Bex7 (2 January 2007)

Rising to the canter is the only way I can get an nice controlled canter out of Bert on a hack!


----------



## xxcharlottexx (2 January 2007)

yeah i do it every now and then on our class lesson at my riding school

it does give you better balances, as can be quite difficult the first time you try it

not sure if it just me, but I think about my horses stride more than if im just sitting and cantering to the back of the ride


----------



## sloulou (2 January 2007)

actually - i suppose i often do my own version of a rising canter, especially when out hunting or cantering on hacks! 

It was just strange to hear someone teach it.


----------



## Oaksflight (2 January 2007)

I've always been taught it for jumping, to help create a steady rhythm, works in a similar way to slowing your rising trot. Also helps create a lighter seat.


----------



## Chex (2 January 2007)

I always do it (apart from schooling), no idea why I started doing it though!


----------



## Dutch (2 January 2007)

I have never heard of it!

I think she might mean -riding in a forward seat (to prepare for jumping/galloping and things?)


----------



## izzyxxx (2 January 2007)

yep it is a weird thing don't really like it we went to warwick riding school on one of those GO FOR FREE thing you got with kellogs(sp) anywayz they said go into rising canter and me and my m8 hadn't got a clue and everyone treated us as if we were stupid after that oh and my mum wanted to learn to canter and they tried teaching her to do the rising canter first and she nearly fell of quite scary for a beginner having to hover abouve the seat kicking stearing and trying not to fall off the worst riding school i have ever been to i am affraid to say sorry any one who goes!


----------



## teapot (2 January 2007)

I do it occasionally, tends to depend on who I'm riding.

And not sure why I started doing it either  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 - one of my instructors hates me doing it though


----------

